# No more items from trees?



## Loreley (Apr 17, 2020)

Heya, I have not been to obtain items from trees for a week and I want to know if anyone has experienced something similar. Specifically, I would like to know if people who time travel regularly and shake their trees everyday are still able to obtain items from them.

You can get two items from shaking regular and cedar trees on your island every day. Doing this is one of my daily chores in Animal Crossing. However, about a week ago, I suddenly only received one item from my tree shaking run. I thought I had missed a tree (even though I did multiple runs trying to find the last item!) and moved on. However, the same thing happened the next day as well and then the day after I did not receive any items from trees at all. I have not been able to receive an item from trees since, except from Nook Miles islands. I have not simply missed a tree multiple days in a row when I do multiple runs and it worked for weeks before. I still get 5 wasps nests everyday.

I do time travel quite a bit but I've never skipped a day.

Maybe they've only programmed in a limit on tree items because when playing in real time, you could only get a set amount of items from trees until the next update? I'd be totally fine if this is the case (it's efficient and makes sense), which is why I don't consider this a bug at the moment. 

I'm just curious if anyone experienced this as well.


----------



## Jellymae (Apr 17, 2020)

I've not had this happen but I didn't know anyone could get 2 items from trees. I know we did in New leaf but I thought they had put it down to just 1 in NH because I've only ever recieved one a day (and I shake all my trees to sell wasps etc).

One other thing I have noticed is that even though I shake every tree every day/night I've never had a spider spawn and I know they're supposed to. I'm starting to worry that they just don't exist for me? Does anyone have any idea about this?

Maybe the trees are a bit buggy? (No pun intended).


----------



## Loreley (Apr 17, 2020)

Jellymae said:


> I've not had this happen but I didn't know anyone could get 2 items from trees. I know we did in New leaf but I thought they had put it down to just 1 in NH because I've only ever recieved one a day (and I shake all my trees to sell wasps etc).
> 
> One other thing I have noticed is that even though I shake every tree every day/night I've never had a spider spawn and I know they're supposed to. I'm starting to worry that they just don't exist for me? Does anyone have any idea about this?
> 
> Maybe the trees are a bit buggy? (No pun intended).



huh, that's strange as well. In New Leaf you sometimes could get a second item, if you had a particular lucky day. Feng Shui could possibly increase the amount of lucky days iirc. I've recently rearranged my room according to Feng Shui in New Horizons, but that was after I didn't receive any more items from trees, so it should not be linked to the amount of items you can get from trees.

Initially I speculated it had something to do with bunny day and that maybe the tree eggs sort of overwrote an item tree, thus preventing me from getting my second or any item at all. But if this was the case, I figure way more people would have spoken about this issue already.


----------



## Sharksheep (Apr 17, 2020)

Does the number and type of trees determine how many furniture items you get? I haven't tested this but I wouldn't be surprise that they limit the items based on trees so people can't just replace everything with non native fruit trees and have two regular trees for items.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 17, 2020)

I get 2-3 items per day.

Do you have enough trees?
Do you have only fruit trees?
Are you not shaking ALL trees?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 17, 2020)

Did you get the Nook Miles Achievements for getting furniture from trees? It could be a similar bug where when you complete it they just stop spawning. Like with the balloon glitch a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Sharksheep (Apr 17, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I get 2-3 items per day.
> 
> Do you have enough trees?
> Do you have only fruit trees?
> Are you not shaking ALL trees?




You can get three items? I've stop shaking them at 2 items


----------



## Loreley (Apr 17, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> I get 2-3 items per day.
> 
> Do you have enough trees?
> Do you have only fruit trees?
> Are you not shaking ALL trees?



I have more than a 100 regular trees and I shake them all every day. I don't shake my fruit trees every day and so far I have not received an item from shaking a fruit tree.

It seems highly unlikely to me that I have simply forgotten two trees for seven days in a row when I had no problems before. I counted all my trees (because of the tree limit) and it has been 220 for a few days, so I don't think that I planted a tree somewhere that I don't remember (I'm still paranoid about that though).


----------



## Sharksheep (Apr 17, 2020)

Loreley said:


> I have more than a 100 regular trees and I shake them all every day. I don't shake my fruit trees every day and so far I have not received an item from shaking a fruit tree.
> 
> It seems highly unlikely to me that I have simply forgotten two trees for seven days in a row when I had no problems before. I counted all my trees (because of the tree limit) and it has been 220 for a few days, so I don't think that I planted a tree somewhere that I don't remember (I'm still paranoid about that though).



Did you get the final achievement of getting furniture from shaking trees? I wonder if this is the balloon bug again. 

Do you get items from trees on the mystery islands?


----------



## Loreley (Apr 17, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Did you get the Nook Miles Achievements for getting furniture from trees? It could be a similar bug where when you complete it they just stop spawning. Like with the balloon glitch a couple weeks ago.



I did, yes. I'm pretty sure I reached it when I got an item from a tree on a Nook Miles island and I think I have received items from trees on my island for at least two days after reaching the achievement. It could be possible that (similar to the balloon bug) you are able to get exactly 100 items from trees on your island and the ones from Nook Miles islands don't count?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 17, 2020)

Loreley said:


> I have more than a 100 regular trees and I shake them all every day. I don't shake my fruit trees every day and so far I have not received an item from shaking a fruit tree.
> 
> It seems highly unlikely to me that I have simply forgotten two trees for seven days in a row when I had no problems before. I counted all my trees (because of the tree limit) and it has been 220 for a few days, so I don't think that I planted a tree somewhere that I don't remember (I'm still paranoid about that though).



Do you have clutter under the trees? Like sticks, weeds, and flowers? There has to be some free space for the item to drop.


----------



## Loreley (Apr 17, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Do you have clutter under the trees? Like sticks, weeds, and flowers? There has to be some free space for the item to drop.


This is something I'm still investigating at the moment, as I do have some areas where my trees are surrounded by flowers. I have not been able to get twigs when shaking these trees, but I have been able to get wasps. The wasp nest simply disappears when there's no space on the ground. I tried removing some flowers before, but after shaking, the trees only dropped twigs. I have not committed to removing all flowers and weeds yet, because I assumed if the tree can give me a twig, it should also be able to give me an item. 

But maybe it works different for twigs and items? I will have to try that today.


----------



## Loreley (Apr 23, 2020)

short update: today's update fixed this issue!  I got two items from trees on my island today.


----------



## Saga (Apr 23, 2020)

I've always gotten exactly two items per day, both in NL and NH. I'm surprised some people have been getting either more or fewer items.

At any rate, I'm really glad the patch fixed your issue!


----------



## kenncann (Apr 24, 2020)

Sorry to bump this thread but is anyone else still having issues? For the last 2-3 weeks I've only been getting 1 item from my trees. The update did not fix this for me and I have tried shutting down and restarting my game. I've tried generating some discussion about it on reddit but only a few people see my posts and so far I've only found one other person who had this issue.

In the first week I was getting 2 items but not since then. I noticed this might have stopped maybe after one night when I did about 11 mystery islands and collected the tree items there so maybe theres a limit on the number of tree items based on days but this could have started before then.

I've always read the distribution of items was 10 coins, 5 wasps, 2 items. Today I counted and I got at least 14 coins, 5 wasps, 1 item (I thought I lost track of coins when I got to 11, then I got to 14 and may have actually lost track). Someone on reddit says their distribution is always 15 coins, 5 wasps, 2 items.

Facts about my town:
- I have 50-100 trees
- yes I'm shaking them all, theres no way I've been missing the single tree with the item every day for 2+ weeks. I've even tried shaking them all multiple times in a day.
- I have a 5 star town
- My happy home score is over 90k, idk if that means anything
- I do have items surrounding some trees but this shouldn't be preventing items from falling. I've seen leaves fall 2 spots from the trees in the same way a coin would bounce to that spot
- I did time travel in the first week to get through the tutorial but then went back and have been on the normal timeline since and haven't time traveled at all.


----------



## Loreley (Apr 24, 2020)

I've never counted the coins tbh, I'm usually taking the 5 wasps as an indicator if I have been thorough enough. 

You could try to shake the trees that are surrounded by items until you get a twig. If you get a twig, the items around that tree are not a problem. If you don't, pick up an item and try again. Try shaking the tree from different angles as well.

Further questions:
- Did you get the achievement for shaking 100 items from trees yet?
- Did you cut down some trees recently?

50-100 trees does sound like a pretty low amount to me. Or do you just mean regular trees?

edit: figure I should mention @kenncann , so you see this reply


----------



## Jas (Apr 24, 2020)

i think i have >50 non-fruit trees and i always get 5 wasp nests and 2 furniture items! i haven't been counting bells but i'll definitely have to start!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 24, 2020)

I currently have like.. 12 trees. I got 4 wasps and 2 furniture items. Rest were Bells.


----------



## kenncann (Apr 24, 2020)

Loreley said:


> I've never counted the coins tbh, I'm usually taking the 5 wasps as an indicator if I have been thorough enough.
> 
> You could try to shake the trees that are surrounded by items until you get a twig. If you get a twig, the items around that tree are not a problem. If you don't, pick up an item and try again. Try shaking the tree from different angles as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice, I'll try to be more thorough with testing all of the trees though I think even my worst surround tree that I can only get to on one side hasn't had trouble dropping branches.

I didn't cut down any trees today, I did yesterday but only after shaking. I don't have all of the achievements for the shakedown I've only gotten 38 items so far. 

The 50-100 was about regular trees not including the fruit, coconut or bamboo.


----------



## Sharpington (Apr 24, 2020)

@kenncann
In my experience twigs can fall further from the tree than other items. I've had coins and things disappear and then have a twig bounce to a further square. In fact I don't think I've ever seen an item bounce 

Try to have at least one empty square for each tree. I don't think items will fall to the back, so have a spot on the side or the front three squares. Also remember nothing can fall on weeds, which can be hard to spot. Especially if you have a lot of flowers.


----------



## kenncann (Apr 24, 2020)

Sharpington said:


> @kenncann
> In my experience twigs can fall further from the tree than other items. I've had coins and things disappear and then have a twig bounce to a further square. In fact I don't think I've ever seen an item bounce
> 
> Try to have at least one empty square for each tree. I don't think items will fall to the back, so have a spot on the side or the front three squares. Also remember nothing can fall on weeds, which can be hard to spot. Especially if you have a lot of flowers.



@Sharpington I'm almost certain I saw an item fall further from the tree when it couldn't fall on one of the close spots. They don't bounce, just sort of fall far. I don't have any weeds in my town really it would just be the items obscuring thing but thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## kenncann (Apr 25, 2020)

Slight update, I finally found a second item! I swear it's been weeks. Idk what changed. I did a lot of island hopping again last night collecting tree items like around the time this started (I cleared the achievement for 50 shakedowns, who knows maybe there is a bug like the balloon thing but it occurs on the achievement between 25-50 trees). I did move a few items that were near trees and blocking the 6 spaces in front of the tree (things like a fence between a tree and a river). Neither item fell from these so that wasn't what made a difference today. It's possible that could have been the issue in the past, but there were only a few of these and it seems improbable for the items to have been spawning in these 3-4 trees that had this issue everyday for 2 weeks.


----------

